# The Art of the Fugue



## Grunthos

hey.

Can anyone out there play Die Kunst der Fuge?
How would you rate its technicality?
I want to get my hands on the sheet music and learn. but before i do, i wish to talk to people who can play it.


----------



## Krummhorn

The late Helmut Walcha recorded these on the Deutches Grammiphone label years back. What I may think is really technical to play, someone else may not think so. You might want to take a listen to these. I would say that they, imo, would be "a challenge" for me personally.


----------



## captaintim

are you going to play them yourself or in a group? Impressive if its just by yourself, but I think working at them with a group could be more rewarding as you might have the option of playing with different instrumentation for different fugues, after all the instrumentation is not set. 

Good luck with it, quite a project. I have played a selection of them in a string quartet and I think its something that everyone should do - really very rewarding music but damn hard!


----------



## Krummhorn

Grunthos said:


> . . . . .Die Kunst der Fuge . . . . . I want to get my hands on the sheet music and learn. but before i do, i wish to talk to people who can play it.


If you want, the Art of the Fuge is Public Domain (Gesselschaft Ed)  at this site . This way you could try a few pages of it for yourself and see if this is something you might want to work on. I think it's an admirable learning project.


----------



## amirjsi

If you want to get acquainted with this work, one of the best recordings I know of is by the Emerson Quartet on Deutsche Grammophon. If you are going to play in a group, that is. But it doesn't hurt to hear them play it. They did a great job.


----------



## oisfetz

Charles Rosen did a magnificent recording on piano in 1967


----------

